# Taking the NREMT-B Again!!



## emt83 (Jan 9, 2009)

It is official, I registered this morning for my 3rd NREMT-B exam. I have a full weekend to go over stuff, before I take the test Monday at 5:30. Any suggestions on what my focus should be this weekend.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 9, 2009)

When you have gotten your previous results, what areas have you had problems with?  Those are the areas I would focus on.  Can you reschedule the time/date for the test?  It might be helpful to find a tutor or a refresher course to go through before attempting the test again.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 9, 2009)

How did you study prior to your previous test?
Do you have any workbook of your EMT class?
I highly recommend taking the www.EMTB.com website
Its *FREE* and it really helps as well

Good look


----------



## silver (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you sure you are giving yourself enough time to study?

As others have said, emtb.com is a great place to go to help study. Also think up scenarios or go through scenarios and think of the appropriate next step. By doing that, you can assure you have a proper understanding of the material.


----------



## emt83 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been studying for almost 4 months now. I have been out of emt school going on about 8 months now, I have failed twice but I think that was because I rushed into it right after school. My emt teacher was not the best. I finally got a job, and with my job I have had time to study alot. Yes, emtb.com has helped me along with rescueexams.com and prenhall.com/limmer.

Thanks Everyone


----------



## silver (Jan 10, 2009)

okay, just the way you first posted made you sound like you were rushing it.

good luck


----------



## McLovin05 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well our teacher advised us to take the NREMT test as soon as possible after the class ended so we had at least some retained knowledge. and the longer we waited the worse we might to do on the test.


----------

